# Configuration de xterm



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

J'aimerais savoir comment il est possible de faire apparaitre le scrollbar sous xterm celui qui se trouve à droite.

Je sais que cela est possible, c'est des anciens souvenirs de DEA et de doctorat. Mais la cela fait trop de temps.

Pourriez vous me filer un coup de main.

Merci.

By philippe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2003)

Comme d'habitude je me répond à moi même:
xterm -sb -rightbar

attention on est sous terminal X.

Pour faire bouger le scrollbar c'est en appuyant sur alt + clic

Voila et à plus.

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2003)

Je me répond encore à moi même :

par défaut le nombre de ligne est de 64 :

pour la fixer à 1000 lignes :

xterm -sb -rightbar -sl 1000

le -sl permet de fixer le nombre de ligne

Au fait il y a un petit défaut le scrollbar passe sous le sizebox.

pour cela soit on met le scrollbar à gauche:
xterm -sb -sl 1000

ou on le laisse comme cela et c'est un tout petit peu génant.

By et à plus

Philippe


----------



## maousse (26 Janvier 2003)

Un petit lien sympathique


----------



## maousse (26 Janvier 2003)

Enfin, je pense


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2003)

encore plus simple que ce que je viens de voir et ce que savais déjà faire avec .Xdefaults.

il suffit sous X11 de prendre le menu applications puis de personnaliser le terminal.

on écrit terminal dans la permière cas et :
xterm -sb -rightbar -sl 1000 dans commande.

Et le tour est joué, voili voilo.

À chaque fois que l'on lance un terminal ce sera comme cela.

Philippe


----------

